# Do you find guys in skinny jeans attractive?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

1. OMG yes they're so hot
2. Depends 
3. No they look feminine 
4. I don't care, all same too me


----------



## jbeie880 (Jan 22, 2013)

2


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just, no.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

2, depends how skinny the jeans are. I prefer them looser.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

no


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe. Most men don't pull them off. But there's men that pull them off very well.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Barette said:


> Most men don't pull them off.


Considering how tight they are, I'm not surprised.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No - I find them to be a huge turn-off.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

depends


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not particularly.

I used to love super thin guys in skinny jeans when I was in middle school though.



Barette said:


> Most men don't pull them off.





Ape in space said:


> Considering how tight they are, I'm not surprised.


:haha


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Considering how tight they are, I'm not surprised.


Buh dum tss :lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes cuz I wear them and they make me feel more confident which makes me look more attractive


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

monotonous said:


> View Poll Results: Do you find guys in skinny jeans attractive
> OMG yes! 1	6.67%
> It really depends 6	40.00%
> No they look *faminine* 4	26.67%
> IDK/I don't care


They look so faminine


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Considering how tight they are, I'm not surprised.





ShadyGFX said:


> Buh dum tss :lol


Hehe


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I think these look good.










But you have to know where to draw the line.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think they look bad on skinny people, but can work on regular-sized people.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I wouldn't wear these things. Why the hell would I want to make it look like skinny chicken legs?

Most guys, unless they are plain fat, dont have the thicker thighs to be able to get away with these things.
All the jeans I have are slightly looser leg fit things that sit on the lower waist, which just look a bit better, although I have a good butt though to fill out the back. ( or so I was told)

Its only really women( although not all of them) who have enough curviness to get away with tight jeans, although there is still a trade off between too thin.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

only if they can pull it off and is flattering to their own body.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

It depends. Some guys look good in them, others not so much.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It depends on guys like it depends on girls. There are some girls who can't pull it off either, but meh whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It depends. How do they look like in general? How do the skinny jeans look like? How do they look like in skinny jeans? How skinny are the skinny jeans? What kind of shoes are they wearing with them? Shirt? Are they skinny? Fat? Built? Tall? Short?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I used to love super thin guys in skinny jeans when I was in middle school though.


I think we all did. :|


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Y e s.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

kast said:


> They look so faminine


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

*Are they trying to look SWAGGER or are they trying to pull off being punk? If it's the latter, SOMETIMES it can be stylish if only they don't try too hard to look hipster or scene. Moderation?*


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Eww no.
And i never did maybeits becus i never had a emo phase


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I'm a guy but it depends on the figure of the person. I have big hips and at a point I tried wearing skinny jeans at now I know that it looked bad. But for a guy with thin legs/thin frame, it would suit him better because it's more fitting to their figure. 

Now the super-skinny ones that are like tights, I don't think anyone looks good in them but it's w/e, just wear what you want.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I love to wear skinny jeans but they have to be a little bit loose. I Don't like the really skinny ones.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I think if a man is attractive, he's attractive regardless of what he's wearing. That said, I really don't like the skinny jeans look. :no


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends. If they have the body to fit in skinny jeans I don't see why not, otherwise... yeah x__x;


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

It has nothing to due with the male "looking too feminine". I think skinny jeans are equally unattractive on females.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Why would anybody wear tight jeans? Not only dudes, but females too. I've tried on jeans that were too small and I couldn't get them off fast enough. Tight jeans are the last thing I would ever wear. Talk about uncomfortable.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Just one of those fashion trends that people partake in because they know it gets a negative response from people. Some people like to look goofy and be insulted so they can feel like a victim and have something to cry about. Whining makes them feel important.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Just one of those fashion trends that people partake in because they know it get's a negative response from people. Some people like to look goofy and be insulted so the can feel like a victim and have something to cry about. Whining makes them feel important.


:lol :no


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Just one of those fashion trends that people partake in because they know it get's a negative response from people. Some people like to look goofy and be insulted so the can feel like a victim and have something to cry about. Whining makes them feel important.


Um... are you being serious? Because...

I just...

I can't...

:no :shock :haha :int


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I always buy skinny jeans, but in a day or two they get loose and it's perfect !


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I love skinny jeans on "me". That's all I wear. I don't mind them on guys either..just as long if they have a little baggage on them though lol.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just saw some stupid looking dude come into my work who looked like he hadn't showered in a month wearing these stupid jeans around his mid thighs. They look dumb. I should have asked him why he would choose to wear something so uncomfortable. I need to understand why.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


>


:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kast said:


>


hahahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wear Levi 514. They are kinda in between.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kast said:


> But you have to know where to draw the line.


With my legs, I kid you not.....I would look like a male ballet dancer. NOT appropriate for wearing in public settings.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

No. Not on skinny guys. Not on average guys. Not on large guys. Not on women. No. Never. I hate skinny jeans so much. I can't wait until this fad is over. I run all the time and my calves are too meaty for this sh*t.


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

depends, i admit some guys do look good in those. Just not too tight though, thats just...weird.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Hellz to the no.

I don't know where this trend started but it needs to stop. I mean seriously, how the hell do you even put anything in the pockets?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> With my legs, I kid you not.....I would look like a *male ballet dancer*. NOT appropriate for wearing in public settings.












... me gusta ...


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

It depends. The jeans have to go with their over all style and they can't be overweight at all. Sometimes when I see a guy in skinny jeans I secretly wanna hump them. Okay now I sound like some creepy old lady perv/preteen. I'm 22.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

I used to rock skinny jeans. My family made fun of me for it, but the skater kids digged it.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

kast said:


>


hot


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

tieffers said:


> No. Not on skinny guys. Not on average guys. Not on large guys. Not on women. No. Never. I hate skinny jeans so much. I can't wait until this fad is over. I run all the time and my calves are too meaty for this sh*t.


:nw Things I would do in preference to wearing skinny jeans include: shutting my thumb in a car door, nailing my hand to my desk or several unmentionable sufferings. My legs are likely too ripped for them anyway


----------

